# Show us your car thread...



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Ok fellas, thay had their bike thread the other day, time for some piccies of nice motors :thumbup1:

Heres mine, being mapped to 400hp with 400lbs of torque next week and soe bespoke hardpipes and new 3" indcution set-up :thumbup1:

I kmnow some fellas on here have some beuties so get em up :thumbup1:

Im setting mine up for sprinting in futre, bit less stress than trackdays and more fun IMO.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Ok fellas, thay had their bike thread the other day, time for some piccies of nice motors :thumbup1:
> 
> Heres mine, being mapped to 400hp with 400lbs of torque next week and soe bespoke hardpipes and new 3" indcution set-up :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


that is f**kin awsome man!!!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i just have a fairly standard version of the ford focus with uprated bumpers and a nicer exhaust. :S


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Very nice. Whats the miles per gallon like? I bet it drinks the fuel!!

Just sold my Punto HGT so now i only drive my LWB Transit. Its only 75 bhp but it'll easily carry 3 ton up steep hills ha ha. I can get the back end out if the van is empty and the roads are wet but that is exciting as it gets. I could post a photo but i'm sure you guys know what a Transit looks like.


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

i have a caddy van as a daily, slight modified.

its ratty but keeps on going!


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

My Fat whip, getting some spoiler extensions next week...cant wait


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Thanks guys

sprited run, bout 80 miles to a full tank 55ltr....:-(

A mixture I can do 160170


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

genesis said:


> My Fat whip, getting some spoiler extensions next week...cant wait


You must be able to take tight turns at speed with all the downforce from that spoiler?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Ok fellas, thay had their bike thread the other day, time for some piccies of nice motors :thumbup1:
> 
> Heres mine, being mapped to 400hp with 400lbs of torque next week and soe bespoke hardpipes and new 3" indcution set-up :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Wow nice car mate, how much would one like that go for? (not that i can afford one :crying: ). I have a Ferrari red mondeo! lol


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> sprited run, bout 80 miles to a full tank 55ltr....:-(
> 
> A mixture I can do 160170


That is a lot, how much does it cost you to fill it?


----------



## debodeebs (Aug 18, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Ok fellas, thay had their bike thread the other day, time for some piccies of nice motors :thumbup1:
> 
> Heres mine, being mapped to 400hp with 400lbs of torque next week and soe bespoke hardpipes and new 3" indcution set-up :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


take it thats the evo 9 although it does look abit like the evo 10:thumb: my fav cars man


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

here's mine, its a skyline GTS but had full engine re build to 2.7, completely everything has been uprated and i dont think there are many standard parts left on it, at the moment horse power is 560 which is the max the turbo can take but i have made the internals good for 900+


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

lambert said:


> That is a lot, how much does it cost you to fill it?


Surely the same as anyone else that puts petrol in a 55 litre fuel tank.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

I meant that is a lot of petrol being used, 80 miles per tank


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Here is my little Toy.

Iv just bought

AEM ECU

Garret Gt35 Turbo

800cc Injectors

Once mapped she should be good for 600bhp. The turbo spools low down as i wanted a good torque low end.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

awesome mate , i nearly bought a supra before the skyline


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Kezz said:


> awesome mate , i nearly bought a supra before the skyline


Cheers mate, yeah iv loved the look of the Supra for ages. Just can seem to sell her though.

BUT

Im actualy looking at the new GTR now, as i think its one nice peice of Kit.

Geo


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

if i had the cash i would have a GTR tomorrow!! fantastic cars


----------



## perryhogan (Jul 18, 2008)

lol my car doesnt even come in same league but i got a 56 plate ford focus get me lol.was going to be an m3 but due to my son being born i was told very nicely that we needed a 5 door car


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

lambert said:


> I meant that is a lot of petrol being used, 80 miles per tank


Only really used on week-ends mate so it aint so bad tbh, I have a switchable map on the car, at the press of a button it can run either normal premium petrol like 95ron or 99 ron like vpower, brings the cost down slightly.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Just recently got her back from the garage after some serious bodywork repairs, everything is pretty stock.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

my god, i've just done a sex wee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Thinking about Scottswald's photos were you?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahahahhah , well if he took the pics of your car, yeah!! lol


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Beautiful car scjp


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

this thread is better than the MA.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

SCJP have you got any interior pics? i think im more turned on by your car than half the pics in the MA...is that wrong??


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

genesis said:


> SCJP have you got any interior pics? i think im more turned on by your car than half the pics in the MA...is that wrong??


it's the most natural thing in the world:bounce:


----------



## wombat68 (Mar 21, 2008)

Here is my baby

1970 Ford Mustang

351 V8 Cleveland 4v Engine (Around 400bhp)


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh for the luv of god....im seriously going to spank one out in a minute


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

some awesome cars lads, keep it up!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Kezz said:


> my god, i've just done a sex wee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So have I!!! :drool:



wombat68 said:


> Here is my baby
> 
> 1970 Ford Mustang
> 
> 351 V8 Cleveland 4v Engine (Around 400bhp)


 :w00t:

Damn....I need a lie down

Ah gotta love car porn :lol:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

More pics and less talking b0llox is in order I think....


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

wombat68 said:


> Here is my baby
> 
> 1970 Ford Mustang
> 
> 351 V8 Cleveland 4v Engine (Around 400bhp)


 Beautiful!!!  :thumb:


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments guys, the old girl does love a bit of attention.



genesis said:


> SCJP have you got any interior pics?


It looks a bit tatty TBH & is one of the last things on my list of jobs to do (along with a respray).

P1ssing down outside at the mo, but I'll try & get a couple of decent shots in the week. I need them for insurance purposes anyway so can kill tow birds with one stone.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

SCJP said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys, the old girl does love a bit of attention.
> 
> Thnaks for tyhe compliment guys, the old girl does love a bit of attention.
> 
> ...


It is indeed a beast mate :thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

cracking drive in the summer but a [email protected] in the winter,cant doughnut without tipping.


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Well as some of you know, I got rid of the Esprit V8 GT below  But I did buy a new (See below) Porsche. Although it is way too sensible lol.

To be honest, if all goes well I really want an Aston Martin V8 Vantage next year. Now that is mobile sex! :devil2:

Predator


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

I've done the Jap beast as well. They build cars with witch craft! 

Predator


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

they do indeed, nice car!!!


----------



## Ironangel (Jul 14, 2008)

We have a white Evo 9GT which is currently running at about 440BHP, a blue Evo 9GT which is just off the ferry from Japan so it still standard and a silver BMW Z4 3.0.

I'd post pic's but can't figure out how to do it!!

All 3 are for sale ATM as we're looking to get a nissan GTR, so if anyones interested drop me a PM


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

damn im geleous ive got so exited reading this a little bit of wee leaked out.lol

I had a rx8 that was kitted and in black but now with child on the way im in an 06 space ship (civic)

And as for the lotus and porche all i can say is give me a Job,lol

I can clean it for ya and drive ya around for a meisley 45k...bargain

Very nice cars!!!!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Ironangel said:


> We have a white Evo 9GT which is currently running at about 440BHP, a blue Evo 9GT which is just off the ferry from Japan so it still standard and a silver BMW Z4 3.0.
> 
> I'd post pic's but can't figure out how to do it!!
> 
> All 3 are for sale ATM as we're looking to get a nissan GTR, so if anyones interested drop me a PM


A 9gt is one car id seriously like to have for just sprinting or something :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

A 32 GTR would also be a good weapon of choice


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello guys,

Am I allowed to put my car up?

LOL

Well I will anyway....


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

My favourite toy..

L


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Business must be doing well...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Am I allowed to put my car up?
> 
> ...


 Cool as!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Lorian said:


> My favourite toy..
> 
> L


 nice  , do you take it on the track at all??


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

hey lorain, give us a front end shot mate.


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

You've had that a while now mate. You must be loving it.

Lots of guys stick with them.

They are great fun cars and handle like nothing else. :beer:

Predator


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Kezz said:


> Cool as!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


Thanks sweetie... not quite in the same league as everyone elses though.... I think mines got 40bhp!!!! LOL

Prob not even that the way it's misfiring! DOH! :whistling:

But he is rather cool!

xxx


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

BabyYoYo said:


> Thanks sweetie... not quite in the same league as everyone elses though.... I think mines got 40bhp!!!! LOL
> 
> Prob not even that the way it's misfiring! DOH! :whistling:
> 
> ...


As long as it sticks a smile on ya face. 

You better get him serviced soon. Otherwise it could cost you much more. :cursing:

Pred


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Yeah any car is welcome in the thread, the VW beetle is an iconic car for sure and it looks in beutiful nick aswell


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

Not my car, but it's my sisters.










Two of her friends came round last night at 1:30 in the morning and bubble wrapped the whole thing lol.

I took the pic a bit late when some had fell off in the wind.


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey Lil Yo Yo,

If you want to bling your VW, you could always turn it in to a Porsche lol :thumb:

Pred X


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ive got a focus

some lovely cars in here folks nice one 

i saw a viper down my road lastnight, sexy beast


----------



## liberator (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice powerful cars...... unfortunately mine not as powerful but still a good little runner... drove to amsterdam and back in a day last year when i bought it... the wipers don't work very well at 147mph, the door rubbers don't squeegee the rain off the windows and rain pours in when the roof is wet thru any open windows.... so I wouldn't buy one.. :cursing:

gotta go out... will ad pic later 

[Honda Civic Type-R]


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

step aside boys!

hehe upgrading to a faster bigger car in the next week or so, not sure what yet


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I love my motor...










2-stroke engine, only goes above 45 if going down a hill, gotta love it.


----------



## Bulldog77 (Jun 23, 2008)

will get a few pics of my scooby up later  some crackers love the evos,skylines ,all Jap metal

Loving the classics too,the vette and the mustang are awesome,also loving the bug 

Some money men on here LOL


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Predator said:


> Well as some of you know, I got rid of the Esprit V8 GT below  But I did buy a new (See below) Porsche. Although it is way too sensible lol.
> 
> To be honest, if all goes well I really want an Aston Martin V8 Vantage next year. Now that is mobile sex! :devil2:
> 
> Predator


Now that Porsche is def a goth car - even has cobweb style vents lol! :lol:



Lorian said:


> My favourite toy..
> 
> L


I think I weed a bit.....again :tongue:



dmcc said:


> I love my motor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha fab!!!!

Mine is a wallowy barge and not nearly as cool as the beasts on here but I love it.....


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Beklet said:


> Mine is a wallowy barge and not nearly as cool as the beasts on here but I love it.....


Noah's arc returns! :lol:



Beklet said:


> Now that Porsche is def a goth car - even has cobweb style vents lol! :lol:


I don't think any real Goth would be seen dead in my car. It's a bit 'soft' lol :whistling:

Pred X


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

So jelous, an Evo is what i want when im around 25 or sometihng


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

This is my car. A fiesta st not as quick as most the other cars on this thread but its fun to drive. Would live to get my hands on kezz's skyline though or any for that matter love'em


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

I only have this 1 :huh:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Kezz said:


> nice  , do you take it on the track at all??


Cheers, and no.. not yet - I'm waiting for the current tyres to wear down and need replacing.. then I'll do it!

L


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> hey lorain, give us a front end shot mate.


In the 2nd one I think it looks like a big smiley face..

L


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Lorian said:


> Cheers, and no.. not yet - I'm waiting for the current tyres to wear down and need replacing.. then I'll do it!
> 
> L


 just wear em out on the track, believe me they wont last long!! if you have never been on the track you need to get on there as its awesome fun!!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

This is my car being used to train with. (sadly training is non-eco friendly as it need to be powered on to use the steering :innocent: )

(final uphill segment of the lap, that needs 2-3 people to get it up :laugh


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Lorian said:


> Cheers, and no.. not yet - I'm waiting for the current tyres to wear down and need replacing.. then I'll do it!
> 
> L


Just buy a pair of 888's for the track L:thumbup1: and switch em over as and when

Better using worn tyres than new anyway on the track


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lorian said:


> In the 2nd one I think it looks like a big smiley face..
> 
> L


 :drool:

Nice......


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Bex i believe the batmobile is for sale, that would be a well cool car for you!!! LOL.. and yes it is actually for sale, i havent made it up


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Kezz said:


> Bex i believe the batmobile is for sale, that would be a well cool car for you!!! LOL.. and yes it is actually for sale, i havent made it up


You gonna buy it for me then? :lol:

Lol.....


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol i quite fancy bein batman myself hahahahahaa


----------



## bignuts (Apr 10, 2007)

The Ka is my previous car that I just sold after having it since I was 17.

The Porsche is what I just replaced her with...I hear the lad who bought the Ka write it off within a month.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Slight upgrade then....


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Pictures taken from Pistonheads.com

I drive the Vectra SRI.

My Old man has the Audi RS4 and Uncle just bought the AMG CL 63. Bastards!! :cursing:


----------



## bignuts (Apr 10, 2007)

genesis said:


> Slight upgrade then....


I think 24 is WELL old enough to stop driving a Ka! It was time to upgrade some after 7 years.


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

bignuts said:


> I think 24 is WELL old enough to stop driving a Ka! It was time to upgrade some after 7 years.


Well done mate. You lasted more than I could have lol! I get bored too bloody quick. I've only had my Porker 3 months an want something else lol.

Have fun :beer:

Predator


----------



## bignuts (Apr 10, 2007)

Predator said:


> Well done mate. You lasted more than I could have lol! I get bored too bloody quick. I've only had my Porker 3 months an want something else lol.
> 
> The 7 year stretch was all thanks to being a student forEVER. First thing I did once I got a job was go and buy some decent wheels.
> 
> My mates who left school at 16 were all driving Mercs, BMWs and just plain nicer cars for years while I was still trundling around in my 1.3


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

TVR T350c Race Spec upgrade (Current)

Citroen Saxo show car, 35k inc custom shell rebuild and several awards (Current)

Subaru Impreza WRX STI Triple 333 upgrade (Sold last year actually)

Mitsu Evo VI, HKS engine rebuild (Sold ealier this year)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice cars (and nice ar5e)

Actually look bigger in the pic of you at top than your avvy mate


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

I homed in on the saxo and spent a few mins looking at that ive no idea what other cars you posted :tongue:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

what the dark pink part of the saxo?? lol


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Nice cars (and nice ar5e)
> 
> Actually look bigger in the pic of you at top than your avvy mate


I am bigger than that now. That was about 3-4 months ago.. Got a bit less fat and around another 7lbs of weight 

Slowly but surely


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

GSleigh said:


> I am bigger than that now. That was about 3-4 months ago.. Got a bit less fat and around another 7lbs of weight
> 
> Slowly but surely


doing well

But, whos bum is that????


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

i hope to get one of these bad boys soon enuff...


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

That Evo 6 looked sweet, but not as sweet as her cheeks


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

jw007 said:


> doing well
> 
> But, whos bum is that????


Hmmm.. that one was just a fashion shoot for Maxim magazine. Down in london that was. Very cold day. Was 2 of em. Got about 100 photos from that day.

She was a higher class of model than normal. Working for the magazine on £400 a day. So she couldnt complain! LOL


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

GSleigh said:


> Hmmm.. that one was just a fashion shoot for Maxim magazine. Down in london that was. Very cold day. Was 2 of em. Got about 100 photos from that day.
> 
> *She was a higher class of model than normal*. Working for the magazine on £400 a day. So she couldnt complain! LOL


had MOST of her own teeth, then?

nice!!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

GSleigh said:


> Hmmm.. that one was just a fashion shoot for Maxim magazine. Down in london that was. Very cold day. Was 2 of em. Got about 100 photos from that day.
> 
> She was a higher class of model than normal. Working for the magazine on £400 a day. So she couldnt complain! LOL


Erm....no ifs or buts (pardon the pun)

We demand to see more of the snaps...godamit! :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Erm....no ifs or buts (pardon the pun)
> 
> We demand to see more of the snaps...godamit! :whistling:


Hell yeah!!!!!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Erm....no ifs or buts (pardon the pun)
> 
> We demand to see more of the snaps...godamit! :whistling:


Tomorrow i will post a link to al of em then online.

I gotta rush out now.. Actually going gym. lol.

So i will keep you waiting.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

bulkaholic said:


> my little beauty. 3.5BHP with *uprated laughing shaft and giggling pins*
> 
> Oh and a trick adjustable fluflu valve
> 
> Oh and much quicker than me boring old vectra ha ha


 :lol:


----------



## craigy86 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thats mine


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

hardcore mate.. HARD-CORE


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

My Japenese mistress

right now its prety much standard running at around 300BPH except for the turbo timer/limo black tints and 4"r Raliart backpipe, soon as i got some cash, guna get me some 18" rims, bmw halo zenon lights, HKS induction kit, as im not too big on modding the engine too much just yet.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> My Japenese mistress
> 
> right now its prety much standard running at around 300BPH except for the turbo timer/limo black tints and 4"r Raliart backpipe, soon as i got some cash, guna get me some 18" rims, bmw halo zenon lights, HKS induction kit, as im not too big on modding the engine too much just yet.


Nice 4 that mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 28, 2008)

Some awesome cars on this thread guys and girls. Its funny how a lot of you are into jap motors. My 1st car was a Honda Prelude 2.2 vtec, second was a boring Audi A3 2.0Tdi and my current is a Mazda RX7. Nothing done to her yet but I have got some plans (its just affording it!! lol)

The Prelude



















Just to show you the customer 'zaust I had done










RX7 (Current - the yellow is actually a lot darker than this. Looks really mellow in the pics lol!)


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Road car. Recently sold.....

View attachment 16684


In action..........

View attachment 16685


View attachment 16686


View attachment 16687


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Predator said:


> Hey Lil Yo Yo,
> 
> If you want to bling your VW, you could always turn it in to a Porsche lol :thumb:
> 
> Pred X


Can I nick the engine?

LOL

Watch out everyone... my bugs gonna have a posrche engine in it one day! :bounce:


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Some older pics of the race car. Also recently sold...

View attachment 16688


Some early pictures of the car in action..... cant find the newer ones on this laptop.

View attachment 16689


View attachment 16690


View attachment 16691


View attachment 16692


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

I've had two cars, the first one was an Audi A3, which I had added all the Audi accessor bodykit to, I liked it but unfortunately I wrote it off.

I have now replaced it with a BMW 1er.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

some great cars on this thread and some ace action pics!!!


----------



## MIESTA (Feb 13, 2006)

A few Evo's on here,had this Evo until 4 weeks ago, now have a BMW 535d mapped to 350 BHP and 580 lb/ft of torque :thumb:


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Some wicked cars in here guys.

As of Thursday, I no longer drive a VW, instead I have a Premier Type R:










And I absolutely love it! :-D


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i have always fancied a type-r for track days


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

MIESTA said:


> A few Evo's on here,had this Evo until 4 weeks ago, now have a BMW 535d mapped to 350 BHP and 580 lb/ft of torque :thumb:


You can't appreciate real driving then bud  , to go from an Evo to a BMW and be smiling (apart from better mpg)

Im sure in straight line its as quick as the Evo when the power is down, but a bloke I know swapped a type 20 scoob for the same as yours and says its boring as fvck, albeit a comfortable boring as fvck ride. :whistling:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Kezz said:


> i have always fancied a type-r for track days


Kezz, have you had a bang on the head today? :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah seeems like it hahaha i thought type -r's were pretty good on the track?? i am actually thinking of getting an R 32 gt-r purely for track days, there is a beautiful mines one for sale on gtroc


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Kezz said:


> i have always fancied a type-r for track days


If your doing trackdays either get something light and rwd, or powerfull and rwd. You'll have much more fun.

Powerslides come 2nd only to sex :thumb:

Although trackdays are non competitive the rules can be a bit grey. I would use track days as test sessions in the Caterham or the Elise to learn a track, or just to showboat and have fun to get time in the car before an event. It was much cheaper and you got about 2-4-6 hours open tracktime, where as an official test session you got 3x 15min sessions for the same money. But some organisers were black flagging any driver who was powersliding and passing was only with consent and on the straights. Where as others ignored it and allowed passing on any side even up to the apex.

I've been away from that scene for a bit now, but i think it's all got a lot stricter due to the claim society we now live in.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Had new hard pipes and a 3" induction to turbo today... the lag is incredible...:-( I felt like crying, no throttle response and no boost at all, hopefully when its mapped it'll all be dialled in and pulling like a train, but its possible the new indcution is totally unsuitbale, bloody hope not.

Had all engine bay blinged, aliminium catch tank, res, new rocker cover and spark cover, new hoses, and all that aliminum piping.....and skint! £900 worth:cursing:

Ill get sum pics up when i get her back on wed/thurs


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Kezz said:


> yeah seeems like it hahaha i thought type -r's were pretty good on the track?? i am actually thinking of getting an R 32 gt-r purely for track days, there is a beautiful mines one for sale on gtroc


Do you not fancy having a go with an awd on the track Kezz, is yours awd? I know soem were made in thta form, not upto speed on skylines...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

look at this one, not mega powerful but bloody sorted

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/104133-mines-r32gtr-450bhp.html


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Do you not fancy having a go with an awd on the track Kezz, is yours awd? I know soem were made in thta form, not upto speed on skylines...


 mine is rear and drifts more than it corners lol, still ace fun though  :thumb:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Some awesome cars on here!

Buying my first car over next couple months - looking at a boring 1.2 Corsa for the mo


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Kezz said:


> look at this one, not mega powerful but bloody sorted
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/104133-mines-r32gtr-450bhp.html


Looks a minter that, I used to hate how hard it was to spec up a scoob so got an Evo, then I see how easy it is to build a powerful skyline and its tempting...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

kawikid said:


> If your doing trackdays either get something light and rwd, or powerfull and rwd. You'll have much more fun.
> 
> Powerslides come 2nd only to sex :thumb:
> 
> ...


 i fancy a lighter car for the track the 33 is like wrestling a beat round the rack, lol


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Kezz said:


> i fancy a lighter car for the track the 33 is like wrestling a beat round the rack, lol


Less inertia= faster weight transfer. Better on the brakes and changing direction. The light cars are not hard on tyres or brakes either, even if you're hooning and smoking them. I heard of some M3 and porsche guys saying they only get one trackday out a set of pads!!

If you need power, a Honda engined S1 elise will float your boat. 225bhp Civic V tech motor and 6 speed box.

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/663706.htm

Or if you can do without a few comforts...

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/636069.htm

This one will sound immense, not to great a spec though. The bike engined cars aren't as fast as you might think, and they're prone to popping engines. But they sound fantastic at 12,000rpm slamming though the sequential box :thumbup1:

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/684350.htm

Bit of a special one here, these things are proper quick.

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/570418.htm


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

kawikid said:


> Bit of a special one here, these things are proper quick.
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/570418.htm


lol, I would not recommend this to anyone unless they are a good driver. These things need to be tamed, probably best to get an R300 or R400 and work your way up!


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

They're not too reliable either  . Need a bit of tlc :thumbup1: .


----------



## MIESTA (Feb 13, 2006)

Five-O said:


> You can't appreciate real driving then bud  , to go from an Evo to a BMW and be smiling (apart from better mpg)
> 
> Im sure in straight line its as quick as the Evo when the power is down, but a bloke I know swapped a type 20 scoob for the same as yours and says its boring as fvck, albeit a comfortable boring as fvck ride. :whistling:


I have 3 kids now and 1 is 8 months old so i needed a bigger car, the BM is no were near as quick as the evo was it did standard 0-60 in 3.7 secs, but family come fisrt, maybe get a M5 or RS4 next.


----------



## SHEP6413 (Jun 16, 2008)

here is some pics of my astra, only a 1.6 16v because insurance companies love taking money off me. running at 130bhp, which aint to bad for engine :thumb:


----------



## SHEP6413 (Jun 16, 2008)

sorry pics are a bit big but didnt know how to make them smaller, if anyone knows, they can do it. cheers


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

liking the wheeels / low profile tyres.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I do think it's interesting that so many people into (for want of a better term) muscle sports are also into muscle cars. Must be a testosterone thing...


----------



## SHEP6413 (Jun 16, 2008)

Scottswald said:


> liking the wheeels / low profile tyres.


cheers youth, 205/17/35 yokohamas.

car is for sale if anyone is interested. looking for £2500.

wanting an bmw X5 next


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Just arrainging a trip to SPA next year, oh yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Kezz said:


> Just arrainging a trip to SPA next year, oh yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You want to go to the ring aswell whilst over there. Not far off.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

MIESTA said:


> I have 3 kids now and 1 is 8 months old so i needed a bigger car, the BM is no were near as quick as the evo was it did standard 0-60 in 3.7 secs, but family come fisrt, maybe get a M5 or RS4 next.


Not even the fq mr 400 did 0-60 in that time mate, your looking at 500+ hp to do starts like that, with launch control mapped into the ECU.

I always find Evo's make good family cars, althoguh I can see where your coming from. 

I think an M3 would disappoint you after the Evo, whereas the RS4 has handling on a par with a Mitsu and that immense torque.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

SHEP6413 said:


> cheers youth, 205/17/35 yokohamas.
> 
> car is for sale if anyone is interested. looking for £2500.
> 
> wanting an bmw X5 next


Another lad from maxxd.com  That means your mansfield way.


----------



## SHEP6413 (Jun 16, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> Another lad from maxxd.com  That means your mansfield way.


was with maxxd, stickers are off car now, joined modifiedsparx as its my mates new site. i live in blackpool but from chesterfield and spend most my time there. :thumb:

nice cars gsleigh, what you do for a living, if you dont mind me asking. o yeah get the link up for the other photos you have of your cars :beer:


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

not to you guys taste I am sure  Still its got 370 bhp


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

nice car maccer. is that the clk 55amg? my sister boyfriend has one, took it for a spin. was fun


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

yes mate clk 55 amg. Had an M3 before - TBH that was more fun but I do quite a bit of town and motorway miles and this is awesome for that


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

maccer said:


> yes mate clk 55 amg. Had an M3 before - TBH that was more fun but I do quite a bit of town and motorway miles and this is awesome for that


Nice. :thumb:

I would get myself a newer and fast car but i know for a fact that im going to get more points on my license so i wont bother. save my pennies :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Ok fellas, thay had their bike thread the other day, time for some piccies of nice motors :thumbup1:
> 
> Heres mine, being mapped to 400hp with 400lbs of torque next week and soe bespoke hardpipes and new 3" indcution set-up :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Trust you to start a thread like this because you have an awesome car!! :thumb: :thumb :

Here is mine:

Toyota Supra Na-T

T61 single turbo kit

Mapped with Greddy E-manage Blue

Many extras but cant be bothered to list them :laugh:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Sweet ride! that would be my next ride! I would love a supra! but at 3.5 litres i think not! lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Sweet ride! that would be my next ride! I would love a supra! but at 3.5 litres i think not! lol


3 litre mate.

Mine was an N/A with a measly 200bhp but is probably well in excess of 300bhp now since i done the turbo conversion. I have much more engine work to do and then will get it on the dyno see see what power is it.

Its currently off the road though for more work so A am driving a 1.4 astra merit at the minute. Its a BEAST!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

petrol would be a killer on that, i barley manage on my 2.0 letre Turbo Evo4 let alone


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Nice. :thumb:
> 
> I would get myself a newer and fast car but i know for a fact that im going to get more points on my license so i wont bother. save my pennies :thumbup1:


Yes I am on 10 points at the moment :innocent:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> petrol would be a killer on that, i barley manage on my 2.0 letre Turbo Evo4 let alone


Mmmmmm Evo 4!!

Its not TOO bad mate, but because i know the power is there, i usually just drive it spiretedly all the time and that when it guzzles it


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

kieren1234 said:


> 3 litre mate.
> 
> Mine was an N/A with a measly 200bhp but is probably well in excess of 300bhp now since i done the turbo conversion. I have much more engine work to do and then will get it on the dyno see see what power is it.
> 
> Its currently off the road though for more work so A am driving a 1.4 astra merit at the minute. Its a BEAST!! :lol: :lol:


Nice car Kieren, looks really clean example. :thumbup1:

I hope your not blasting it too much if you've put a new turbo on without a re-map? :confused1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Nice car Kieren, looks really clean example. :thumbup1:
> 
> I hope your not blasting it too much if you've put a new turbo on without a re-map? :confused1:


Nope, its mapped but needs tweaking slightly but afr's are ok throughout the rev range. Just aa few very spots a bit leaner than i would like.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

maccer said:


> Yes I am on 10 points at the moment :innocent:


im on 6 points. Whats the limit until you lose your license??


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

Ollie B said:


> Pictures taken from Pistonheads.com
> 
> My Old man has the Audi RS4 and Uncle just bought the AMG CL 63. Bastards!! :cursing:


The CL63 AMG is beautiful, probably one of the best cars on the road. I'd only seen pics, but yesterday I went round my mates house, whose dad owns one and wow! The quality is sublime and the performance is brilliant.

So classy, powerful and practical.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

depending on my moneyz situation and petrol and all that, thats my next ride Twin Turbo Supra! but im having too much fun with my evo to let it go, it will be atleast couple of years, and i aint even tuned it or done anything yet, i just love my HKS Dumb valve, when you hear a screaming PSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! in West london, u kno Ash has left the building (GYM) lol


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Nick B said:


> The CL63 AMG is beautiful, probably one of the best cars on the road. I'd only seen pics, but yesterday I went round my mates house, whose dad owns one and wow! The quality is sublime and the performance is brilliant.
> 
> So classy, powerful and practical.


Going over to Dubai next month to see them.......................well thats what they think :whistling:


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

Ollie B said:


> Going over to Dubai next month to see them.......................well thats what they think :whistling:


haha :thumb:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

kieren1234 said:


> Nope, its mapped but needs tweaking slightly but afr's are ok throughout the rev range. Just aa few very spots a bit leaner than i would like.


mine runs rich as the norm, scorched a few bumpers over time...lol :laugh:

whoever follows is normally left gassed by petrol fumes...lol

getting mine back friday hopefully, can't wait, should be on full boost by 3.5k and then hold it until the red :thumbup1:

Looking forward to what mi new cams can do with regards to torque figures :beer:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Nick B said:


> The CL63 AMG is beautiful, probably one of the best cars on the road. I'd only seen pics, but yesterday I went round my mates house, whose dad owns one and wow! The quality is sublime and the performance is brilliant.
> 
> So classy, powerful and practical.


and boring...

sorry mate got to say it, for luxury and speed, its good, I just like a bit af rawness in my cars and somethign that gets the heart fluttering.

But like everything, we all like different things in our cars im sure.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> depending on my moneyz situation and petrol and all that, thats my next ride Twin Turbo Supra! but im having too much fun with my evo to let it go, it will be atleast couple of years, and i aint even tuned it or done anything yet, i just love my HKS Dumb valve, when you hear a screaming PSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! in West london, u kno Ash has left the building (GYM) lol


I think a Supra would be a let down bud coming from an Evo, unless your planning on drifting or just want awesome straight line speed you should look for a evo 5 or 6 but the rs version :thumbup1:


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

Five-O said:


> and boring...
> 
> sorry mate got to say it, for luxury and speed, its good, I just like a bit af rawness in my cars and somethign that gets the heart fluttering.
> 
> But like everything, we all like different things in our cars im sure.


yep true, different people like different things. but all the tuner cars always seem chavvy imo. EDIT, i'm not trying to insult people here at all.

plus AMG's are still pretty race bread.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Nick B said:


> yep true, different people like different things. but all the tuner cars always seem chavvy imo. EDIT, i'm not trying to insult people here at all.
> 
> plus AMG's are still pretty race bread.


I can appreciate where your coming from with the chavvy bit, unfortunately the scooby clan seem to have done this IMO, actually excellent cars and capable, but they are now very affordable to ppl who wouldn't have normally been able to afford them.


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

Five-O said:


> I can appreciate where your coming from with the chavvy bit, unfortunately the scooby clan seem to have done this IMO, actually excellent cars and capable, but they are now very affordable to ppl who wouldn't have normally been able to afford them.


yep, your car looks good. but then you see the lots of older japanese cars with huge bodykits, bonnet scoops, roof scoops, cosworth wings, lambo doors, chrome rims etc...


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Nick B said:


> yep, your car looks good. but then you see the lots of older japanese cars with huge bodykits, bonnet scoops, roof scoops, cosworth wings, lambo doors, chrome rims etc...


agreed, its so easy to go overboard, I have a coupe of stickers, and thats it 

Ive never been into the full blown "lets turn it into a rally car replica" mindset.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Mine is a pure animal, if you like driving by the seat of your pants and unsure when the back is gonna come out then its the car for you hahahahah


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

I actually agree on the whole Chav thing... now not knocking as they are fast fast cars... pal who is a rally driver races with one (and had a road version too and rates it as one of the best hes ever driven) - and correct the price does make them accessible to many - which is great

but they (in my eyes) arent nice to look at..... compared to say a Lambo or Ferrari - but on a value for money basis (performance) then cant go wrong...

but reckon if money not an issue then something along the lines of a nice porker or AMG etc is far nicer - horses for courses really

but not my cuppa


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I think if money wasnt an issue i would have a zonda, or koenegigseg??? or the nur spec gtr when it comes out


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> depending on my moneyz situation and petrol and all that, thats my next ride Twin Turbo Supra! but im having too much fun with my evo to let it go, it will be atleast couple of years, and i aint even tuned it or done anything yet, i just love my HKS Dumb valve, when you hear a screaming PSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! in West london, u kno Ash has left the building (GYM) lol


Ha ha ha. If you get the Supra TT you will absolutely love it!! Awesome cars IMO.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

heres my baby

1995 bmw schnitzer 750i v12 sport

house of color restoration costing over 6000.00 including full body strip spayed by devils ride in custom black with red flaked paint,

full ac schnitzer kit,exhausts,badged.

20" deep dish chromed alloys running on low profile perrelli tyres,

full interior strip and retrim,upgraded flip screen ice dvd/satnav/tv/cd player with i pod connection.

full bmw remapped so no restriction on power so that means as fast as you want to take her lol! i have clocked her at 186mph and still some to go!!

full window tints and hardened suspention allround,not a mark on her she is mint.

Oh its previous owner was a guy called Dorian Yates i think he was a good bodybuilder lol! The car can be seen at the beginning of blood and gutts video pre modded obviously,next mod will be finished by feb 2009 is a imported from usa supercharger!! my own private plate fitted MBB GYM for martin benjamin burford and the gym well i own Mx fitness gym in worcester. :thumb:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

bigger pics


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Nice one Martzee mate!


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

i was a partner in a bmw specialists for 8 years and have worked on a few of them, sweet ride mate .

in fact i saw that car in sidmouth when dorian came down and gave a talk many moons ago .

it sure went to a good home, you have done some work there .

i did not no they are doing a blower kit for the 12 pot engine,i no one is readily avaliable for the v8,but ive not been in the motor trade for 10 years now,just fix my own stuff now.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks adrian, yes the kit comes from the states there are a few showing them preform on u tube!I am looking forward to having it fitted


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you have done a great job with it, the colour is beautiful


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Newly mapped today and some engine goodies. Now skint. :laugh:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

.


----------



## Graham24 (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a Vauxhall Astra SRI 1.9 Diesel. N pics on my system but im sure you all know what they look like :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> im on 6 points. Whats the limit until you lose your license??


IIRC it's 12 points and you're out for a year, or something.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

dmcc said:


> IIRC it's 12 points and you're out for a year, or something.


Yep, 12 points, sometimes taxi drivers or ppl who drive for a living can be and have been known to recieve a suspended ban.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

bulkaholic said:


> Jimmy that is looking awesome mate. will have to have a poke around under the bonnet next week:thumb:


Colin, yet again  sorry bout today, got back after 6pm after going at 1pm...took him a bit longer than normal, was quite busy.

Pop up mate and ill take you for a spin and give you that £ :thumbup1:

while I probe you on welding tips


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

very nice mate


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Kezz said:


> very nice mate


not as fast as yours yet though mate 

forging it next or stroker kit.....when I decide which bank to rob :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Five-O said:


> not as fast as yours yet though mate
> 
> forging it next or stroker kit.....when I decide which bank to rob :whistling: :lol:


MATE!!! That looks awesome!!

Who fabbed your IC piping or is it an off the shelf part??

Love the Tial BOV too, best sounding IMO, i have a replica one (pretty much exactly the same TBH) and sounds bloody great!!

Good result on the power mate.

And yes, you will definately need to rob a bank to get a stroker kit haha (although you must be loaded to get it to this stage) :thumb:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

kieren1234 said:


> MATE!!! That looks awesome!!
> 
> Who fabbed your IC piping or is it an off the shelf part??
> 
> ...


Hiya mate, a bloke I know in York does all the piping, if you wanted some he'd do it, its all bespoke and custom made to fit, he's got a 750hp Evo 6 which is a fukin BEAST!

Aye, its not been cheap but thats what I like about the Evo's, to get to 400hp is pretty easy, the scoob would have cost me double. :whistling:


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

nice power five o 400 hp and tq ,flat curves to ,very usable,

just out of curiosity i cant make out at what revs the power is achived,is each vertical blue line 1000 rpm increments ,my dyno shop has the revs across the bottom in 500 rpm intervals is this the same ?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

yes mate, it makes full boost at 3.5-4k revs and holds it until around 5.5k then declines, full hp is made at around 6.2k and full torque at 4-4.7k revs :thumbup1:

bloody nice I tell ya, very nice power delivery now :thumbup1:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

My bike is worth more than my car!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

a few of mine, been gone a while now


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

God! they were ace back in the day Coco, still a laugh to drive and throw around, get a bit iof sideways action


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

This is my sunny weekend car v8, 37 years old, beautiful to look at, f*cking dangerous to drive, tops out about 135mph, but gets to 60mph in just over 5 secs, it weighs less than 600kg and puts out around 300bhp, power to weight ratio is awesome.

Everyday car is a Porsche Cayenne Turbo, which is an amazingly fast ride, but really impractical.


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

This is a few pics of my old one, oh i miss it!!!



















sorry dont know how that got there :whistling:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

keep it up lads, some good contributions


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.new.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=461297&l=aee76&id=513178855

My beast. Insurance has just come down after 1 year of driving!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Some pics from today...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

That is the absolute fooking bomb jimmy!!!


----------



## Code13 (Dec 7, 2007)

That is a lovely car Five-O


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

woooooooooo nice very very nice indeedy :thumb:

Lind


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

wow, some nice responses, thanks guys, all set up for sprinting next season, can't wait.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I have 2....

A black corsa SXI which I have a couple of pics of but cant find what folder i put them in lol,

And this (Mitsubishi Eclipse) which is left hand drive....


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

I was gonna play 'lets pretend we're buyin a car' and test drive at the Mitsu garage near me.............then it closed :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Lin said:


> I was gonna play 'lets pretend we're buyin a car' and test drive at the Mitsu garage near me.............then it closed :cursing:


aww bless.... you can go on a date with mine, he's great fun hehe :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> aww bless.... you can go on a date with mine, he's great fun hehe :thumb:


I've yet to find a car that isn't better than sex :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Lin said:


> I've yet to find a car that isn't better than sex :thumb:


 mg: I think its a date with one of my boys in the powder room and not my car you need then hahaha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> mg: I think its a date with one of my boys in the powder room and not my car you need then hahaha :lol: :lol: :lol:


They is only babies guy, and cars are far better at least you can keep raggin em:laugh:...........sorry for the hi-jack guys lol

xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Lin said:


> *They is only babies* guy, and cars are far better at least you can keep raggin em:laugh:...........sorry for the hi-jack guys lol
> 
> xxx


yep... hence boys haha

...I dunno though.... they still get the vote over a ride in the car :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> yep... *hence **boys** haha*
> 
> ...I dunno though.... they still get the vote over a ride in the car :lol:


oops too much cheesecake pmsl..............cars, throbbin engine massive exhaust, cars :thumb: x


----------



## Baggers (May 31, 2008)

:thumb: Motorway tank


----------



## wee-markus (May 20, 2008)

Here's my toy, evo 6 tommi makinen. Managed to get him up to 390bhp, would love to develop it further but money can be better spent!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Lin said:


> I've yet to find a car that isn't better than sex :thumb:


Damn I feel sorry for you Lin, mg:

Even a drive of my dream car, a DB9, was in no way an orgasmic experience.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Damn I feel sorry for you Lin, mg:
> 
> Even a drive of my dream car, a DB9, was in no way an orgasmic experience.


Yeah but I really like my cars Matt


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Lin said:


> Yeah but I really like my cars Matt


I really like my toyboys hahaha... they still win over engine grease and petrol fumes lmao :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I really like my toyboys hahaha... they still win over engine grease and petrol fumes lmao :laugh:


Really??? what about for you your toyboy in the powder room with dirty overalls on and covered in grease and oil urgh urgh got ya attention yet :laugh::laugh:

Lind xx


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Lin said:


> Yeah but I really like my cars Matt


I really like cars too, but not as much as I like other things, :thumb:

If the choice had to be made, mine would go in a heartbeat, and I'm very happy with my car


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

wee-markus said:


> Here's my toy, evo 6 tommi makinen. Managed to get him up to 390bhp, would love to develop it further but money can be better spent!
> 
> View attachment 17808
> 
> ...


Thats class mate, can't beat the 6's :thumb:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I like a car that basically makes me sh1t myself, even now mine still makes the heart flutter when driven hard, thats what satifaction I get, bloody love it!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Lin said:


> Really??? what about for you your toyboy in the powder room with dirty overalls on and covered in grease and oil urgh urgh got ya attention yet :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Lind xx


OH YOU LITTLE TEASE! hahahaha :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Nytol said:


> I really like cars too, but not as much as I like other things, :thumb:
> 
> If the choice had to be made, mine would go in a heartbeat, and I'm very happy with my car


I got rid of my baby for my ex because he was too tall his head touched the roof :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: should of kept the bloody car instead



Five-O said:


> I like a car that basically makes me sh1t myself, even now mine still makes the heart flutter when driven hard, thats what satifaction I get, bloody love it!


woooo same here chuck :thumb:



Zara-Leoni said:


> OH YOU LITTLE TEASE! hahahaha :lol:


ha ha haaaaaaaaaaa that woke you up, your imaginin it aren't you Zar  xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Lin said:


> ha ha haaaaaaaaaaa that woke you up, your imaginin it aren't you Zar  xxx


Dammit woman..... :cursing:

I've just given him a scolding too so he's off sulking and not speaking to me hahaha :lol:

.... I shall have to find a replacement quick pmsl....


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I can finally contribute 

Bought this yesterday, test booked this Weds coming  Wish me luck!

Honda Civic CR-X 1.6





Yes im going to be a$$ raped on the insurance


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

ah24 said:


> I can finally contribute
> 
> Bought this yesterday, test booked this Weds coming  Wish me luck!
> 
> ...


Was first thing I was going to reply, a 1.6L engine on a first year passer! Bloody hell mate. Nice motor though, how much it set you back?


----------



## Scud (Oct 6, 2008)

Five-O said:


> I like a car that basically makes me sh1t myself, even now mine still makes the heart flutter when driven hard, thats what satifaction I get, bloody love it!


 I know what you mean m8...... here mine

VIII - FQ330


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Haimer said:


> Was first thing I was going to reply, a 1.6L engine on a first year passer! Bloody hell mate. Nice motor though, how much it set you back?


My age don't help either being 18! :cursing:

It cost me £2200 off a mate, custom made exhaust too :thumbup1:

I got the next 6days to decide whether to get a more 'sensible' car like clio, corsa etc and get cheaper insurance...or fork out the *sh1tload* extra money but drive a car I love and get excited every time I'm behind the wheel as opposed to a boring car I'm bored of within 2-3months...

Decisions...


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Some nice cars in there

Im banned from driving LOL...

Only another 6 months to go then im getting a 450 supermoto on the road


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Some nice cars in there

Im banned from driving LOL...

Only another 6 months to go then im getting a 450 supermoto on the road


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

ah24 said:


> My age don't help either being 18! :cursing:
> 
> It cost me £2200 off a mate, custom made exhaust too :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm 18 too, it was hard enough getting insured on my own (parents don't drive) on a 1.2L! That's pretty cheap, what reg/mileage is it though?

Why only 6 days to decide? Haha that car is pretty sweet!


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Like Five-O said, like to drive/ride things that scare the life out of me when i ring their necks. lol.


----------



## benst (Mar 20, 2008)

how anoying im stuck at work so cant show off my RX7

360bhp and the car only ways 1200kg :thumb:

Are get some pics up later


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Haimer said:


> Yeah I'm 18 too, it was hard enough getting insured on my own (parents don't drive) on a 1.2L! That's pretty cheap, what reg/mileage is it though?
> 
> Why only 6 days to decide? Haha that car is pretty sweet!


Yeah I'm going on my own insurance and had 4 companies refuse it til I'm 21 haha....wheres their sense of adventure?!

It's a P reg and 80k so you can see why it weren't a bad price!

5days to decide now...and because that's when my test is


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thought i had already posted-- but cant find it. so....


----------



## Scud (Oct 6, 2008)

GTT said:


> Thought i had already posted-- but cant find it. so....


 Very nice m8, im liking that very much..... what the maintenance like on them ?


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

ah24 said:


> Yeah I'm going on my own insurance and had 4 companies refuse it til I'm 21 haha....wheres their sense of adventure?!
> 
> It's a P reg and 80k so you can see why it weren't a bad price!
> 
> 5days to decide now...and because that's when my test is


Haha best of luck if you do intend on keeping, it sure is a flash motor! And even at that price it's pretty damn good for what it's done.

Try 'Quinn Insurance', myself and a lot of people in my area are with them & they seem pretty decent.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

There are some really nice cars on this thread! I drive a clio 182 in black but am looking at getting an RX8 in the coming months.

This is what I want! If only I had the money! If anyone out there wants to by me one I won't say know  lol.


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Littleluke said:


> There are some really nice cars on this thread! I drive a clio 182 in black but am looking at getting an RX8 in the coming months.
> 
> This is what I want! If only I had the money! If anyone out there wants to by me one I won't say know  lol.


I thought about it before buying my Porker. They look mean as fcuk.

I just can't bare the thought of driving a lefty. You can get conversion kits, but I imagine that stuffs the warranty. Maybe even the feel.

They've made a new series of Knight Rider and used a Mustang. It looks awesome :thumb: Yeah I know I'm sad lol :tongue:

Predator


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Everybody knows it's all about the Mustang Saleen!


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

i have got a couple of these sat at home there alright for getting you from A to B:whistling:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

My car is up for sale, looks like im buying an Evo 6, which will be stripped out and used solely on week-end blasts and a season of sprinting, use cash left over to buy a nice landy


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

GTT said:


> Thought i had already posted-- but cant find it. so....


how do you fit in it???? :confused1: 

Just bought some new bucket seats with harnesses for week-end blasts etc, its an art form to get in and out of them, my b0llocks feel like pancakes when I get out...lol


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

More goodies, after market wheel with quick release boos too, so i look very pro...lol...pity I don't drive like one.


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

heres my Lexus, im thinking of a honda s2000 in the future though :}


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Had these fitted recently. Sound superb.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

This was my fav car, Unfortuanatley my baby came along and i had to sell it before it got truly finished.

Reps for whoever guesses what it is!


----------



## roc-star (Aug 20, 2006)

VW Golf MK3???


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Heres mine, bit old now but still love my BMWs, and cant afford a new car yet so Ill stick with it for now.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

If I had the money I would have one of these. Weekend car :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

roc-star said:


> VW Golf MK3???


Nope, not a VW

Theres some gorgeous motors on here like! im loving the American muscle!


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

an old fiesta like xr2i or rs turbo?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

heres min gonna get it remapped to 600nm torques and 340 break


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

awww reps if any one resizes my pic i didnt realise it would be actuall size


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

mikex101 said:


> This was my fav car, Unfortuanatley my baby came along and i had to sell it before it got truly finished.
> 
> Reps for whoever guesses what it is!


Is it a Nova?


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

nice looking mot lauire


----------



## sartain87 (Oct 17, 2007)

mikex101 said:


> This was my fav car, Unfortuanatley my baby came along and i had to sell it before it got truly finished.
> 
> Reps for whoever guesses what it is!


isn't it a mk1 astra?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

LiftHeavy said:


> nice looking mot lauire


 cheers it does turn heads one women new years eve says she wanted to sleep with it:thumb: umm yeah what about me:whistling:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

sartain87 said:


> isn't it a mk1 astra?


 is that a mak one nissan starlet toyota starlett i think any way:confused1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

laurie g said:


> is that a mak one nissan starlet toyota starlett i think any way:confused1:


Not an Astra/Fiesta Or starlet. however Laurie was closest with the jap angle


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Not an Astra/Fiesta Or starlet. however Laurie was closest with the jap angle


 sun beam?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Ill give you a clue, it was turbo'd and 4 wheel drive.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

nah i give up what is it?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I've had this since March, certainly better than my transit tipper and very

speedy for a pick up (power upgrade:thumb

Mitsubishi only made 500 of the SE Raging Bull L200's

Its my son in the picture off to his school prom


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

that is awful parking laurie lol


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> that is awful parking laurie lol


 he he he what can i say beemer driver!- but i am rubbish at parking im like move over ,king laurie gets two places:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Mrdaveyk said:


> step aside boys!
> 
> hehe upgrading to a faster bigger car in the next week or so, not sure what yet


haha forgot i posted my oldy on here

still on a low wage but this is my little runenr for the next year or so


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

heres my current car


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

my big baby

next on the list is a rs6  :thumbup1:

nice cars boys and girls


----------



## j4ldo (Sep 20, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> This was my fav car, Unfortuanatley my baby came along and i had to sell it before it got truly finished.
> 
> Reps for whoever guesses what it is!


Is it a Mazda 323 turbo ?

looks damn like 1

First thought was a mk1 astra also


----------



## j4ldo (Sep 20, 2008)

alan0259 said:


> The front end makes me say MK2 GOLF, BUT you said it 'was' turbo'd and 4X4, they didnt come 4X4 as standard but I know that you can convert them
> 
> EDIT: just noticed you said its not a VW
> 
> MK1 Astra does sound more like it tbh


MK2 Golf G60/Rallye was 4x4


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

j4ldo said:


> Is it a Mazda 323 turbo ?
> 
> looks damn like 1
> 
> First thought was a mk1 astra also


Pulstar aint it??


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

j4ldo said:


> Is it a Mazda 323 turbo ?


And its J4ldo by a nose!

Reps


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)




----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)




----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

My track clio - what a money pit! But it was awesome on sprint days, really surprised some evo's and Caterhams!

[The silver one]


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

And finally my day to dayer Type R.

Its going in the next couple of months, I can decide what to get next [it has got to be new]!!!???:-

Audi A3

MK6 Golf

BMW 1 Series

Volvo R Design T5/D5


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

ethos said:


> Octavia vRS running about 230bhp and a 205 GTI with a mi16 engine (160bhp so about 200bhp/tonne). The 205 is CRAZY fun, 0-60 timed at high 5s, still marked up as a 1.6- surprises a few people. Did the engine conversion myself :thumb:


two very solid cars there bud, Ive had a quick 205 tail me on track before and very little in it, even though I obviosuly pulled clear on the straights, he wa sa damn good driver, knew the lines very well.

The vrs are also quality cars which suprise a lot when the power is down. :thumbup1:


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

DRED said:


> sorry guys could someone make that smaller i have to stand in the garden to see it......


 big picture goes well as your a tad on the big side yourself judging by your picture big

I would show mine but I dont have one at the moment


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Excuse the wheels, they're my sprinting ones!  It's an Evo IX GT :thumb: . About to be treated to some new coiolvers and some weight saving!


----------



## dstyrrell (Feb 8, 2008)

My freshly detailed baby


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a blue mazda rx8 231, on a 55 plate shes my baby also have a ford cougar 2/5v6 on the drive but engines blown :cursing:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

my little sj


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a 1971 SS Chevelle. Now its blue though


----------



## dstyrrell (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ niiiiiiice mate


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

My Motors:

Daily Family Bus










The Daily Work Bus (Its a VAN )










And the Spare (Bloody Great for Round town)


----------

